# A GTI or... is someone taking me for a ride?



## opyx (Dec 2, 2009)

Anyone know what engine type this is?
http://www.vwgolf.se/album_pic.php?pic_id=13709


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: A GTI or... is someone taking me for a ride? (opyx)*

Looks a lot like mine. I swapped that air filter box for an adapter
My old look








My new look


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

If someone is trying to pawn that off as a GTi to sell it, just laugh and walk away. That looks like an older 1.6L carburetor engine. Can"t tell the engine size by the picture, but it was a common cheap model for some years.


----------



## opyx (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: (WaterWheels)*

Ok thanks, is there any way to confirm what type of engine it actually is?? I really need to know... i can get close-up pictures if that helps?


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (opyx)*

post up the engine code. It is found on the block close to the distributor.


----------



## opyx (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: (fourie_marius)*

Ok, sorry I'm a real newbie when it comes to engines... can you graphicly show where the code is located preferably on my original picture? I would really appreciate the effort! Thanks!


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (opyx)*

top right of the block you'll see a PB...083....
yours is in the exact same location.


----------



## opyx (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: (fourie_marius)*

Ok, thank you so much. I will check it when I come home from work.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (opyx)*

thats a 1.8 liter canadian 8 valve. mono-motronic injected. basically just like chevys TBI system from what i understand. either way, its not a GTI engine, its some off breed junk that you will never be able to get cool parts for.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Sorry, but Mono-Jetronic or Mono-Motronic do not have mechanical fuel pumps, or a few other items that can be seen in the picture. It is a carb engine and my guess would be an EZ or RF code engine, or one with the same size and set-up from another country using a different code.


----------



## opyx (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: (fourie_marius)*

I just spoke to my father in law (the car is in his garage) and he had real trouble finding anything, due to dirt I guess... from the top right of the block he could barely read out "3 ME" ..don't know if that helps or not. Any bells ringing?


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

looks a lot like mine ( as I posted on top )
Mine is an ACH. The car model is CSX. It is an 1.8 carb model.
Yours is probably the same.


----------



## opyx (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (fourie_marius)*

I'm struggeling to learn the difference though.. found these two images when I was browsing

1.6 - 75 bhp

1.8 - 90 bhp
How to easily tell the difference?


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

It is not easy at all to tell the difference between a 1.8 and 1.6 carbureted engine. Both have the same block and cylinder head in outside appearance. All the attachments also are the same except for the carburetor itself. Seeing as you're from Sweden I still would think the 1.6L is what you have. If it is still there and the engine is the original one, look in the trunk, maybe under the mat, for a white sticker about 10cm X10cm. If the printing can still be read it will have the engine code on it. Only other way is to clean and scrape the one on the engine to read it.
ACH is a transmission code. There is no ACH engine code used by VW that I can find a record of (I have S.Africa codes also).


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Mine is an ACH and it is a 1.8 ( My gearbox is an AUG - nice except 5th could be longer )
Old pic


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (fourie_marius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourie_marius* »_Mine is an ACH and it is a 1.8 

Took some searching and it seems I'm right *and* wrong. There is no factory installed ACH code engine, but there is a re-manufactured one with the ACH code sold by VW. It is a 1.8L carbureted engine assembly. So your engine is not the original sold with that car, unless they do that kind of stuff there?


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (WaterWheels)*

mine is an ACH from the factory. I inquired with VW when I bought it as I was trying to figure out whether it was a 1.6 or 1.8 as well.


----------



## opyx (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (fourie_marius)*

Finally managed to locate the Engine code. It was visible on a flat surface just above the oil filter.
Anyway, it´s an EX engine - 1.8 90bhp
Good to know..


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (fourie_marius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourie_marius* »_mine is an ACH from the factory. I inquired with VW when I bought it as I was trying to figure out whether it was a 1.6 or 1.8 as well.

Took some time to hear back from some folks on this, but it seems that ACH is a South Africa only engine code. So yes, yours is a factory engine and I was mistaken. Glad this happened as I made some good contacts in SA doing the searching.


----------

